# Blueridge Pricing Help?



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm usually fairly good at figuring out what stuff is worth, but there's a huge spread on the guitar i'm trying to put a value on

The Guitar: Blueridge BR-180

Official Site Link: Product Details for BR-180 - BLUERIDGE HISTORIC SERIES DREADNAUGHT GUITAR

That puts the MSRP at 1650$. Which to me implies that the actual price would be around 1000$ (who charges msrp anyways?)

But then this site (in the UK) lists it for the equivalent of 1900$

Blueridge BR-180 Historic - Hobgoblin Music Online Shop

And this site (in the US) that lists it at 980$ (nearly 1200 after you choose the "upgrades" - btw they offer a mammoth ivory saddle upgrade...is that even legal? are they robbing museums or what?)
Blueridge BR-180

Ebay Used listings are in the 900$-1200$ range

Does anyone know where I can find this locally? I've only found the BR-160 which sells for around 750$, but has an MSRP of 995$

I'm just curious as to what a reasonable retail value would be to establish a trade value range.

Thanks for any info


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Ignore the UK pricing. Having lived there, I can tell you that they pay vastly inflated prices for any guitar/amp/music gear.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have heard the the UK and Australia pay incredibly high prices...and I thought we had it bad compared to the US


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Ha! I had to think about it for a while but I knew I thought I remembered a Blueridge dealer here on GuitarsCanada - its Mike MacLeod. I can't remember his handle on here but he owns www.acousticguitar.net, and they have Blueridge pricing here:

The Acoustic Guitar Store


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

ahhh still no 180!!

i have seen him around here though, i'll send him a message
thanks for the pointer


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> ahhh still no 180!!
> 
> i have seen him around here though, i'll send him a message
> thanks for the pointer


Hey Mike...try this site...it is pretty cool:
The Price Guide for Everything - Priceonomics

I'll let you fill in the "Blueridge BR-180" because then you get to see the fun part of the site.

Keep in mind that it's a USA site so it is USA dollars...not that there is much difference right now I suppose, but in Canada, everything seems to be a couple hundred more even when we are 'par'. They often cite 'transportation' cost or some similar BS.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

awesome resource...can't believe i've never heard of it until now

thanks smorg, i don't care what people say, you're ok.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> awesome resource...can't believe i've never heard of it until now


I just ran into it recently and it seems to be building a database for lots of things...motorcycle parts, car parts...they will likely get bought by Facebook or Microsoft or Google and all be millionaires soon.



mike_oxbig said:


> thanks smorg, i don't care what people say, you're ok.


Yeah, I don't read very well so I miss a lot of what they say!!


----------



## mflaxman (Apr 24, 2012)

mike_oxbig said:


> awesome resource...can't believe i've never heard of it until now
> 
> thanks smorg, i don't care what people say, you're ok.


Hi there!

My name is Michael and I'm one of the co-founders of priceonomics. Smorg and Mike, thanks for the kind words; you totally made our day!

We're pretty new and trying to get more feedback on how we can make our site better. What would you like us to improve on?

The obvious one: right now everything is in US dollars, but we're working on adding support for listings from other countries and in other currencies.

Thanks!

-Michael


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool Michael. I don't know if currency is an important aspect to me as goods are often thought of in terms of US dollars anyway. It is the 'known unit' in the world so to speak. 

The site is a great tool and I can't think of any improvements specifically although it would be helpful to be able to break down the sales in geographic locations. Often prices from Canada to US can be quite different even though the currency is at par so to be able to see any geographic anomalies/trends/patterns would be very interesting.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

in my honest, unbiased opinion, the site would be a lot better if you could adjust the price of a blueridge br-180 up to the 4000$ mark for the next week or two


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> Hey Mike...try this site...it is pretty cool:
> The Price Guide for Everything - Priceonomics


That site sucks now. It was cool, there was buzz, and now they are some service for companies. Even before they sucked they got a little worse but now...? BOOOOOOO!!


----------

